# Script für Android



## Bene0 (1. Mai 2015)

Hey,

Ich will mir ein Script schreiben, das sich durch Android Apps durchklickt.
Also eine Art Unit-Test, der verschiedene Button drückt.

Was wäre da der beste Ansatz?

mfg
Bene0


----------



## dzim (4. Mai 2015)

Habe es zwar noch nicht probiert, aber du brauchst ja so etwas wie einen AWT-Robot (Testing für AWT/Swing), oder Selenium (Browser fernsteuern, also für Webseiten):
Suche nach "android ui test" und du wirst direkt fündig: Automating User Interface Tests | Android Developers

Viel Erfolg! 

Kannst ja später mal einen Erfahrungsbericht abliefern, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------

